# Bull Nose Corners



## Calist (Jul 19, 2009)

Starting a job soon for a client who has a custom home. All of the outside corners going from room to room (i.e. Kitchen to Living, Living to Dining) are bull nosed. Rounded in the middle with a sharp regular corner about 6 inches from the top and from the bottom. 

Client loves color and every room, while now white, are going to be a different color. We've never run into this before, as its totally new to this area. Anyone ever run into this and how did you solve the mating of the colors? We are thinking of using Frog Tape to make a good sharp line on the bull nose, paint to that and then finish the other side with the second color.

Thanks for the ideas in advance.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I've done it using tape. thats about all you can do.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

What about using a spray shield? Huh! Its a thought.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

The bigger room gets priority. That is to say that the room that has more focus gets more of the wrap around. On the bull nose there are lines on the outside part of curve. You can mask it if it is smooth wall but if there is texture you have to freehand it. I usually mask it for starters and then re-cut.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> What about using a spray shield? Huh! Its a thought.


word


----------

